# Holliston PD



## fjmas1976 (Aug 27, 2005)

Anyone take the Holliston PD exam? Did you hear anything about results yet?


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

I took the test and I received a letter on Saturday. It didn't state my score, but it did say that I have been selected to move to the next step, which is an interview.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2005)

I took the test too, they were to send the letters out within 14 days. Give them a call Monday morning to see what the status is for you. They said approx. 150 people took the exam but it did not look like that many people in the lunch room to me. Good luck!


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

I received a letter on Saturday. The next step is an interview. You will need to call the department and set up a time. Good Luck! But not so much luck that you get hired... :t: 
Sorry.


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

Does anyone know how many they are interviewing?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2005)

They are only interviewing for 2 days so a good guess is a minimum if 15-20 people to fit them in all the time slots. Just a guess.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

That is unless they are conducting group interviews.


----------



## fjmas1976 (Aug 27, 2005)

where are the interviews being held? When I made my appt. the officer didn't know and when I called back the officer i spoke with said in town hall, downstairs. He wasn't specific about room number, etc. so i am a little unsure of the exact location.


----------

